# looking at teaching in dubai in sept 2012 at gems wellington??



## staceylou (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys I am in process of applying to start a job at GEMS wellington in silcion oasis? Anyone already teaching there? Looking for pros and cons and also details of the package that they offer??

I have a husband and 18 month old daughter, also a 6 year old stepson who we want to fly out regularly.

Any advice and tips welcome completely honest please!
Thanks Stacey


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Our kids go there (4 and 7) and they love it.

The school opened last September and is fast establishing a real identity - parent groups forming etc.

The facilities are very good and the staff interact very well with us.

Can't comment on life from the other side of the desk of course, but most seem happy to us at least.


----------



## staceylou (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks!

I have researched the school and like the look of it. 

Whats life out there like?

Any teachers who can comment on salaries etc I would appreciate it!


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

The Head of School is lovely (my wife used to work for him!). We loved the look of the school when we had a visit to Dubai in October - very jealous!! Not sure of the arrangements, but worth considering accommodation - we felt GEMS DSO was quite far out from 'main Dubai' if there is such a thing.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Most of the teachers' accomodation is in Business Bay I think...


----------



## Keocandy (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Staceylou, 

I can't help you at the moment but I have been offered a contract with Gems. I am just waiting to hear whether it is Wellington or WSO so I am in the same boat as you but will be going out alone. 

It hasn't really sunk in yet but would be nice to keep each other up to date on the processes or any help from anyone who has already moved out there on what to expect for those first few months?


----------



## staceylou (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi 

Lovely to hear from someone in the same boat, im feeling slightly overwhelmed by it all! 

I am waiting for an interview with the principal. What was your interview process like? What job have you gone for, class teacher? What age? (Sorry for questions!)

My position would be at WSO working with special needs, job sounds fantastic just need to get my head round everything else. Think be better when got more details.

Thanks again for the reply, will work out how to message you. (or if you are on facebook could message you that way? sometimes easier)

Stacey


----------



## Keocandy (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes it is not sinking in yet for me either, i've tried to start clearing out all my things as i am a bit of a hoarder but still have far too much! LOL 

You are the first reply I have used on this forum so not sure how to send a private message to give you my facebook details. 

I was interviewed in London by the principal. My position is for either KS1 or KS2 but wont know which until nearer the time. I have already sent my contract off but need to get all my documents attested ready to send to the school. 

When is your interview? Is it on Skype or in London. You get looked after when you are there by one of the GEMS team then the principal came to collect you. I hate interviews but I was made to feel really welcome and everything just came naturally. Towards the end of the interview I felt like there was no pressure and we were just having a great conversation. I felt really good afterwards rather than the usual I should of said this or that. 

If you can try and send me a message privately we can swap fb addresses and then able to help each other along more there.


----------



## staceylou (Mar 30, 2012)

Hiya i cant send you a message as your settings wont allow it and you dont have enough replies yet.

Search for me on facebook (Stacey Bradwell) profile pic is my daughter in a crisp box!!


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

staceylou said:


> Hiya i cant send you a message as your settings wont allow it and you dont have enough replies yet.
> 
> Search for me on facebook (Stacey Bradwell) profile pic is my daughter in a crisp box!!


I second that...I tried to pm you too! Pop me a pm when u can!!


----------



## Keocandy (Apr 11, 2012)

I've tried to find you but there is only one woman coming up from Durham who shares your name. 

DO i have to receive 5 replies as well or just post 5 items first before i can pm? 

Sorry I only joined yesterday. :-s


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Keocandy said:


> I've tried to find you but there is only one woman coming up from Durham who shares your name.
> 
> DO i have to receive 5 replies as well or just post 5 items first before i can pm?
> 
> Sorry I only joined yesterday. :-s


Think u have to post five times to the forum


----------



## Keocandy (Apr 11, 2012)

Well this should be my number 6 so fingers crossed!


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Keocandy said:


> Well this should be my number 6 so fingers crossed!


No joy...check your settings...have you chosen not to receive private messages? 

If u find Stacey in friends with her on Facebook!!


----------



## Keocandy (Apr 11, 2012)

It hasn't given me the option yet, perhaps it must be 5 different posts in different forums. 
I have not filled anything in to say i don't want to receive them. Thanks for your help though


----------



## LM2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

staceylou said:


> Hi guys I am in process of applying to start a job at GEMS wellington in silcion oasis? Anyone already teaching there? Looking for pros and cons and also details of the package that they offer??
> 
> I have a husband and 18 month old daughter, also a 6 year old stepson who we want to fly out regularly.
> 
> ...


Hi I have just got a teaching job at a GEMS school! I have got a good package I am happy with, I get an accommodation allowance rather than housing provided. I am moving out at the end of July to get everything sorted to start teaching in september. 
If you would like to keep in touch that would be great!


----------



## davidcooke (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey my girlfriend is heading over in August.She has accepted a position in the Dubai American Scientific School.Was wondering if anyone has any info on it.Thank you!


----------



## Keocandy (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi LM, 

I am moving out to work for GEMS too! 

I have not had my dates confirmed but have the accomodation package. I think it will more likely be the last 2 weeks in August. 

Would be good to chat.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

My wife and I are moving out to Dubai in the summer to teach too. She will be working for GEMS too. Looking forward to meeting everyone out there.


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

*GEMS American Academy- Abu Dhabi*

Hello, i am new here. I am in the interview process with GAA- Abu Dhabi. Does anyone have any information about the school? Whats it like working there? Hows the benefits package, etc?


----------



## Keocandy (Apr 11, 2012)

I've not heard of that school but there is lots of info on the Gems website. I am not actually out there yet so can't help you any more unfortunately


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

LM2012 said:


> Hi I have just got a teaching job at a GEMS school! I have got a good package I am happy with, I get an accommodation allowance rather than housing provided. I am moving out at the end of July to get everything sorted to start teaching in september.
> If you would like to keep in touch that would be great!


Are you starting at RDS?


----------



## LM2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> Are you starting at RDS?


No CIS


----------



## LM2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Keocandy said:


> It hasn't given me the option yet, perhaps it must be 5 different posts in different forums.
> I have not filled anything in to say i don't want to receive them. Thanks for your help though


It won't let me send any PM's either!


----------



## LM2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

rustysmart said:


> My wife and I are moving out to Dubai in the summer to teach too. She will be working for GEMS too. Looking forward to meeting everyone out there.


Keep in touch. Cant work out how to send PM's yet


----------



## Keocandy (Apr 11, 2012)

You have to have 5 posts to pm. 
click on the usernames name and there should be an option there... I think 

It took me a few attempts to suss it out lol


----------



## elidyr (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello! I have recently accepted a position at GEMS Wellington Academy as a FS tecaher! Its nice to find you on all here! I will be moving out alone in August. Would be great to be in touch with people who are also making the move. I'm so excited but v nervous about it all. Does anyone know where they will be living yet?
Jess




Keocandy said:


> Hi Staceylou,
> 
> I can't help you at the moment but I have been offered a contract with Gems. I am just waiting to hear whether it is Wellington or WSO so I am in the same boat as you but will be going out alone.
> 
> It hasn't really sunk in yet but would be nice to keep each other up to date on the processes or any help from anyone who has already moved out there on what to expect for those first few months?


----------



## Aim1989 (May 25, 2013)

Hi ladies.

I'm so glad to read positive comments about GEMS. I have a Skype interview lined up which I am VERY nervous for! I've never done a Skype interview so I'm sure it'll be interesting. Can anyone fill me in on potential questions they might ask? 

Thanks


----------



## Aim1989 (May 25, 2013)

Yes! Thank you. That'll be so useful. I need to get my 5 posts done and I shall be with you. Where abouts in Sunny Wales are you from? (assuming that you are of course) My name is Amy and I am also from Sunny Wales!!


----------



## Aim1989 (May 25, 2013)

5th post - I'll PM you!


----------



## Aim1989 (May 25, 2013)

I'm not going to lie....I'm struggling a bit!


----------

